# Trigger Action?



## jb1023 (Jul 15, 2008)

Maybe somebody can help answer this for me. I am researching the Bersa Thunder 9MM UC and am not sure if this is a DA/SA or DAO. I have seen conflicting statements on different reseller websites. I've never handled a DA/SA pistol but from reading some reviews on other guns it sounds like the DA/SA might be more accurate when firing in quick bursts due to the shorter trigger after the first shot. Just curious, ultimately I will probably have to see if any of the ranges around here rent this gun and the others I am looking at such as the Taurus PT111 and S&W MP9 Compact.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

As far as I know, all the Bersas are DA/SA. DA/SA is actually the hardest trigger action to master. A gun with a consistent trigger is easier to shoot well.


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

They are all DA/SA.

I find the DA to be reasonable, and the SA to be crisp, but a little too heavy for my liking. One thing I like about DA/SA carry guns is that you don't need to have an external safety engaged to safely carry (as you would with most SA guns).


----------



## tekarra (May 16, 2007)

jb,
I have a Thunder 9 with a few thousand rounds through it without a hitch. My next will be UC. The only criticism I have is that it is a bit bulky for my hands. Have you visited www.bersatalk.com? It is one of the better forums.


----------

